# Torn ligament and exercises



## Sharron1 (Jul 30, 2021)

About three years ago I tore a ligament around my knee. Super painful, not to be recommended. The reason for this post is, I do specific exercises am and pm, and feel great once I have finished (not relief!). I believe there is something released in the body post exercise, what is the name of it?


----------



## Robin (Jul 30, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> About three years ago I tore a ligament around my knee. Super painful, not to be recommended. The reason for this post is, I do specific exercises am and pm, and feel great once I have finished (not relief!). I believe there is something released in the body post exercise, what is the name of it?


Endorphins?


----------



## Sharron1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Thank you. Endorphins. Absolutely fab


----------



## Maca44 (Aug 1, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Thank you. Endorphins. Absolutely fab


It's a great drug and free


----------



## Sharron1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Indeed.


----------



## Leadinglights (Aug 1, 2021)

Sharron1 said:


> Thank you. Endorphins. Absolutely fab


I think that is how TENS machines, that people can use in childbirth work, by inducing the body to produce natural endorphins. Now people have epidurals you don't hear of it so much.*


----------

